# My new car (i wish, lol)



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was at a wedding fayre with the future mrs on sunday & while she was looking at wedding dresses, something red caught my eye outside so had to go & investigate & sit in it. Unfortunately the owner still had the keys, grrrrrrr


































6.3 litres of AMG Mercedes SLS porn that I'd love to give a good going over.

Clean that is! lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wet dreams...:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sod cleaning it I would be thrashing the beast around!!

Megafactories was about building these recently, really interesting.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

i watched on national geographic channel at the weekend ultimate factories or something and they showed you every step of the build. from putting in the pistons to lining up the dashboard.

very very interesting. the next one on wednesday shows the build of a maseratti


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

just see mirror finish. excuse the re post.

video clips here


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Not to bad but not my cup of tea :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice,

Saw one the other day going to work, did a double take they most of seen it... lol

I prefer silver by far.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Saw one in silver whilst out shopping with my girlfriend. Wanted to stop and look but I've learned to not interrupt a girl shopping!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

isnt that e25's SLS?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to upset alot of people here but....I actually don't think it's that good looking a car, does nothing for me I'm afraid


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> I'm going to upset alot of people here but....I actually don't think it's that good looking a car, does nothing for me I'm afraid


I'm with you Clark there is just something very odd about it:thumb:

For the kind of money you have to part with to get one you can get a far better looking modern Gt car or for that matter it's probably not that far off buying a proper gullwing SL:thumb:


----------

